# Web site? Portfolio?



## amolitor (Oct 11, 2013)

I'd stick this in a Gallery forum except people who are clicking and clicking and clicking to read this forum would complain about having to click a link.

This is a flickr "set".

Enjoy, or not, as the spirit moves you: Fairchild Drive, Mountain View, CA - a set on Flickr


----------



## amolitor (Oct 11, 2013)

If you're baffled by the set and wonder what on earth I was thinking, and actually desire to spend a little skull sweat on the problem, noodle on these two questions:

- what famous photographer am I clumsily trying to copy in many of these?
- am I trying to make some kind of statement here, and if so, what is that statement?

I have zero expectation that you actually want to ponder any of there things, Gentle Reader, I only offer these questions up on the off chance that you might be. You are welcome to move right along if you don't care.


----------



## Ilovemycam (Oct 12, 2013)

Reminds me of 'Twenty Six Gas Stations'. I hated it. 

Don't like yours any better. But at least you went outside. I'm doing a 'Twenty Six' book myself. But not gas stations or even buildings. 

I am happy you submitted something other than a flower or screw on your dinner table A.

My comments always come from someone that demands lots of interest in a pix to keep my attention. So any of you that like to shoot these type of things, keep on blasting away. Don't let me stop you. Ruscha made a big name shooting boring crap.

I've kinda given up on these forums. You were right A, I'm talking to the wrong people here. But I still check back every few weeks to see what is going one.

I look forward to some more outside pix from you!


----------

